# [SOLVED] HDMI Samsung



## kjbhennessy (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a Samsung RV510 laptop and it has on the side a HDMI port that is blocked by rubber that i can't remove. does this mean i can't use the HDMI port and if so why would they have it there? :angry:


----------



## kjbhennessy (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: HDMI Samsung*

never mind finally got it out turns out there is no hdmi port bloody stupid


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: HDMI Samsung*



kjbhennessy said:


> bloody stupid


The computer or.....?:rofl:

Glad at least you've found out.


----------

